# Postfix with virtual domains - craigslist bouncing



## jubutld (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello

Craigslist bounces all email from my server. Here is what's in the maillog:


```
Jul 19 11:05:14 unix1 postfix/smtp[50790]: 2636E7E856: to=<job-cupta-2502057189@craigslist.org>,
 relay=mxi1p.craigslist.org[208.82.236.161]:25, delay=4.5, delays=0.11/0.01/1.7/2.7, dsn=5.7.1,
 status=bounced (host mxi1p.craigslist.org[208.82.236.161] said: 554 5.7.1 <rrcs-74-###-###-
20.west.biz.rr.com[74.###.75.20]>: [B]Client host rejected:
 Please_use_smtp_relay_of_your_isp_or_setup_non-
 generic_dns.See:_http://www.craigslist.org/about/help/generic_DNS xabd-39 (in reply to RCPT TO command))[/B]
Jul 19 11:05:14 unix1 postfix/cleanup[50788]: 9CBEB7E868: message-id=<20110719160514.9CBEB7E868@unix1.butler>
```

My client host is displaying as <rrcs-74-###-###-20.west.biz.rr.com[74.###.75.20]>.  Apparently, Craigslist wants that to reflect the domain name that is sending the email, so something like <mywebsite.com[74.###.75.20]> ??

How can I change that? Below is my main.cf:


```
queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix
command_directory = /usr/sbin
daemon_directory = /usr/libexec/postfix
data_directory = /var/db/postfix
mail_owner = postfix
#myhostname = host.domain.tld
#mydomain = domain.tld
#myorigin = $mydomain
unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550
mynetworks_style = host
debug_peer_level = 2
debugger_command =
	 PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin
	 ddd $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5
sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail
newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases
mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq
setgid_group = maildrop
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix
manpage_directory = /usr/share/man
sample_directory = /etc/postfix
readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix

virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf
virtual_gid_maps = static:125
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail/
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_domains_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_limit = 112400000
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf
virtual_minimum_uid = 125
virtual_transport = virtual
virtual_uid_maps = static:125
alias_maps = mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf

#====================SASL========================
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions =
    permit_mynetworks,   
    permit_sasl_authenticated,
    reject_invalid_hostname,
    reject_non_fqdn_hostname,
    reject_unknown_sender_domain,
    reject_non_fqdn_sender,
    reject_non_fqdn_recipient,
    reject_unknown_recipient_domain,
    reject_unauth_pipelining,
    reject_unauth_destination,
    permit

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_local_domain = $myhostname
smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
smtpd_sasl_application_name = smtpd
smtpd_banner=$myhostname ESMTP "pshelpdesk.com"

smtp_use_tls = yes
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/ssl/smtpd.pem
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/ssl/smtpd.pem
smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/ssl/smtpd.pem
smtpd_tls_loglevel = 3
smtpd_tls_received_header = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s
tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom

smtpd_sasl_path = smtpd
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 19, 2011)

Your reverse DNS record (PTR record) is controlled by your ISP. You'll have to ask them to change it to the hostname of your mail server. Since you're on a business line that is probably something they will do.


----------

